# Don’t lose your precious memories ever again



## Michael. (Nov 11, 2013)

Latest arrival.
.

*Don’t lose your precious memories ever again*

http://tinyurl.com/polu9nx

.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 11, 2013)

Michael...I am no computer geek, and readily admit I don't understand more complex inter-workings of computers and the tech age.  But having lost data to a computer crash recently, I am curious about this cloud thing. 

 My main concern is privacy issues, as was discussed in the thread about Google and email privacy, or lack of it.  What's to stop the provider from gleaning information from cloud stored files and how is the privacy protected from commercial and government snooping?  Not that the gov would be interested in my pictures of dogs, scenery, etc., but it's my business, not theirs.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 11, 2013)

The Cloud . . .


----------



## Michael. (Nov 12, 2013)

.

The security behind Cloud Storage is continually improving and the people behind it have to keep up with the latest technology etc.

*
Your computer can crash or be infected at any time* and I would recommend that you keep a backup all your important stuff on an external drive.  (Cloud storage can wait a little longer)

I currently have 4 on the go.

External drives are now much smaller and the majority are operated by one USB cable.

Amazon are currently offering a Samsung M3 1TB USB 3 External drive for £51.99 (Sterling)

Some are a lot cheaper but I would only purchase a unit from a well known brand name.

*
( 1TB =A terabyte = a thousand gigabytes of storage).* http://tinyurl.com/q4hd2jj

.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 12, 2013)

The Cloud . . .


----------

